# Scary homeowners



## treeclimber165 (Mar 7, 2003)

These pictures were taken a block from my house yesterday. This guy just paid a tree company to remove a pine tree a month ago. I guess he wanted to save money, but didn't get too concerned about his wife and baby underneath him as he was cutting. I wonder if he knows that the ambulance bill from here to the hospital is $311 and not covered by insurance?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Mar 7, 2003)

I think the poly rope was to tie the ladder to the tree.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Mar 7, 2003)

I think he gave up at this point. He's using the rope to send down his (electric) SawZall.
"Honey, can you grab this sharp tool while holding our baby in your arms?"


----------



## treeclimber165 (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry the downloaded pics look so crappy. The prints are clearer and lighter. 
The third picture is about the only visible one here. I circled the block and got it from the driver's side, not through the truck window.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 7, 2003)

I've made some pocket change stopping at these jobs and telling people that it scares me seeing things like this.


----------



## tophopper (Mar 8, 2003)

> I wonder if he knows that the ambulance bill from here to the hospital is $311 and not covered by insurance?



brian, now how would you know exactley how much that cost unless you yourself have taken that ride? 

Seriously, some people are just plain stupid. they will hire a plumber, electrician, mechanic, whatever... these are not highly dangerous jobs and yet would not consider doing the work themselves. But because they have a ladder and a skil saw they are more than willing to risk their life to save a few bucks.

i once saw an asian man standing on the top rung of a fully extended 32ft ladder which was perched on top of his house leaned against the ash tree he was topping out. He must have been 60ft up, unsecured and barefoot while clutching a bow saw in one hand. i could not believe my eyes 
This guy was insane.
i was not able to stay and watch him finish, i am assuming he did not get hurt because driving by after the fact he had successfully topped out this tall ash tree. Incidentally, which is now even taller than when he topped it. 

Risking life for limb for nothing.

i only wish I had a camera with me that day


----------



## DDM (Mar 8, 2003)

I made 100.00 in 10 Min last week finishing the top out of a Bradford pear because the homeowner Fell from his ladder and broke his wrist .


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 23, 2003)

A Family friend has a new boyfriend, he is a banker, in his 40's and only has one leg-why?
Well his neighbour had organised with a tree surgeon to come and dismantle a large Mac in his backyard. They pro didnt arrive so Paul decided to grab an electric chainsaw and do the job.
At some point he messed up a cut and ended up falling from the tree and breaking his leg as well as getting it a bit cut up.
The hospital cast it and sent him home. He had a temperature. Needless to say a week later his leg was full of infection and he lost it. 
I dotn know why I found it so ???? funny

Timber


----------

